# Carrying Cash While Driving to Cabo



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello, I'll be driving to Cabo San Lucas next weekend. I'm trying to avoid carrying large sums of cash with me for things like gas and food. Any suggestions on how I should go about carrying cash? Will I just go ATM to ATM along the route? I'm assuming they will give only pesos? Which is what I'd want for gas and such. Also if I do have dollars on me will most of the hotels along the route be able to exchange it for pesos if I need to?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

taniagr said:


> Hello, I'll be driving to Cabo San Lucas next weekend. I'm trying to avoid carrying large sums of cash with me for things like gas and food. Any suggestions on how I should go about carrying cash? Will I just go ATM to ATM along the route? I'm assuming they will give only pesos? Which is what I'd want for gas and such. Also if I do have dollars on me will most of the hotels along the route be able to exchange it for pesos if I need to?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Why don't you carry an amount in cash and bring a credit or debit card?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I use an ATM card from Charles Schwab Bank because they reimburse the fees and the end of the month.

You use pesos in Mexico, because there are many tourists some places do take dollars but at a bad exchange rate, and do not expect hotels in Baja to take credit cards except tourist zones...I would get $500 USD worth of pesos at the money exchange in Costco in Chula Vista before you cross the border.Separate into different pockets so a large roll is not pulled out for strangers to see. Last week I brought into Baja 30,000 pesos to deposit into a Peso Account and was not worried about bandits ...If you are worried about carrying cash on your person hide some in your car,like under a mat...suerte


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> I use an ATM card from Charles Schwab Bank because they reimburse the fees and the end of the month.
> 
> You use pesos in Mexico, because there are many tourists some places do take dollars but at a bad exchange rate, and do not expect hotels in Baja to take credit cards except tourist zones...I would get $500 USD worth of pesos at the money exchange in Costco in Chula Vista before you cross the border.Separate into different pockets so a large roll is not pulled out for strangers to see. Last week I brought into Baja 30,000 pesos to deposit into a Peso Account and was not worried about bandits ...If you are worried about carrying cash on your person hide some in your car,like under a mat...suerte


Thanks so much chicois8! I know plenty of people probably do it I just didn't know the best way. I know I'll need it at the border and didn't think about the Costco near the border. Can't believe this is all about to finally happen. You've been a big help to me and I appreciate that.


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Why don't you carry an amount in cash and bring a credit or debit card?


That's the plan. I was curious how others do it. I just don't want to be obvious with large amounts of cash. I'm actually moving there and know I will need a lot for certain things outside of food and gas once I get to the border.

Thanks!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

taniagr said:


> That's the plan. I was curious how others do it. I just don't want to be obvious with large amounts of cash. I'm actually moving there and know I will need a lot for certain things outside of food and gas once I get to the border.
> 
> Thanks!


I would bring 2 cards, and call the banks to let them know I will be using them abroad, because sometimes as they see unusual purchasing, they lock them.
And stay away from most ATMs, just use the safer ones, like in Costco


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Use ATM's connected to banks and remember there will be a 3% international exchange fee for you credit card purchases, Mexico is mostly a cash economy ......good luck and have fun on your new adventure....


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Use ATM's connected to banks and remember there will be a 3% international exchange fee for you credit card purchases, Mexico is mostly a cash economy ......good luck and have fun on your new adventure....


I would not be so sure about that cash economy; most of my purchases I use plastics, about 90% of them, even gasolina


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_[/QUOTE]


GARYJ65 said:



I would not be so sure about that cash economy; most of my purchases I use plastics, about 90% of them, even gasolina

Click to expand...

_


GARYJ65 said:


> Mexico is asolutely a cash oriented economy. We have lived here full time for over 12 years and drive several times a year between Lake Chapala and Southern Mexico including extensive travel thoughout Chiapas, Oaxaca and the Yucatan Peninsula. We discarded all of our credit cards years ago but do retain three debit cards - one on our U.S. bank and two on our two Mexican banks. We use ATMs for almost all cash transactions and try always to use ATMs on bank premises avoiding off premise ATM machines whenever possible whether at Costco, WalMart or anywhere else as those machines are typically riskier for a number of reasons - one of those reasons being that, if the ATM retains your card and you are not at an open bank, you are up the creek without a paddle.
> 
> When we drive between our two homes in Ajijic, Jalisco and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas, a distance of some 1,500 kilometers and a two day drive, we will typicaly start out with about $10,000 Pesos (around $800USD these days) to make sure we cover the costs of gasoline and tolls (quite expensive in Mexico), lodging, dining and a reserve for potential health, cop or car emergencies. I usually drive and my wife is the banker. I keep some money in my wallet but she keeps the bulk of our cash in both her purse and secreted elsewhere in the vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

_


GARYJ65 said:



I would not be so sure about that cash economy; most of my purchases I use plastics, about 90% of them, even gasolina

Click to expand...

_


GARYJ65 said:


> By the way, while ugly incidents are unusual in Mexico while you drive long distances, remember that the crooked cop or road bandit who pull you over want to be rewarded for their efforts so it is always good to have some money to placate the thieves rather then insult their intelligence by pretending to be out there with an emply wallet. They did not just get off the banana boat.


I've read about the crooked cops wanting a li'l extra something, something. I did budget for "incidentals" such as that. Even got a friend to get me some porn and will buy some cigs before I go. I also read to not bribe the federales though. Only the local cops.

Thanks Hound Dog!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=taniagr;1198170]I've read about the crooked cops wanting a li'l extra something, something. I did budget for "incidentals" such as that. Even got a friend to get me some porn and will buy some cigs before I go. I also read to not bribe the federales though. Only the local cops.

Thanks Hound Dog![/QUOTE]_

Sorry to disillusion you taniagr, but the federales (and, for that matter, the state cops) in Mexico are also corrupt and will accept bribes, and even request them, without hesitation. My wife is French and I am from the U.S. and, whether in California, where we last lived before moving to Mexico, or France, if you offer a bribe you could end up in jail. Do not worry about that in Mexico even though offering a bribe is illegal here. Illegal is a nebulous concept in Mexico and that is both good and bad just like all things on this confused planet. 

As for jail time; in the U.S., where they love to incarcerate people forever, jail time is one of their favorite remedies to social disorder but in Mexico, jail time is considered a negative always to be avoided if possible. The theory seems to be something like this; a drunk kills another drunk and thereby creates a fatherless family with several impoverished children. If you throw the miscreant into jail for a number of years and this guy also has a family with children who lack a breadwinner and are impoverished you have created another idestitute famly so why not let him go with an admonishment that he kill no one else so he can work to support he family. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Hound Dog;1198204][QUOTE=taniagr;1198170]I've read about the crooked cops wanting a li'l extra something, something. I did budget for "incidentals" such as that. Even got a friend to get me some porn and will buy some cigs before I go. I also read to not bribe the federales though. Only the local cops.

Thanks Hound Dog![/QUOTE]

Sorry to disillusion you taniagr, but the federales (and, for that matter, the state cops) in Mexico are also corrupt and will accept bribes, and even request them, without hesitation. My wife is French and I am from the U.S. and, whether in California, where we last lived before moving to Mexico, or France, if you offer a bribe you could end up in jail. Do not worry about that in Mexico even though offering a bribe is illegal here. Illegal is a nebulous concept in Mexico and that is both good and bad just like all things on this confused planet. 

As for jail time; in the U.S., where they love to incarcerate people forever, jail time is one of their favorite remedies to social disorder but in Mexico, jail time is considered a negative always to be avoided if possible. The theory seems to be something like this; a drunk kills another drunk and thereby creates a fatherless family with several impoverished children. If you throw the miscreant into jail for a number of years and this guy also has a family with children who lack a breadwinner and are impoverished you have created another idestitute famly so why not let him go with an admonishment that he kill no one else so he can work to support he family. Makes sense to me.[/QUOTE]_

Just for clarfication, it is illegal to offer or pay a bribe in Mexico. The question is whether one should pay a solicited bribe or not to a requesting officer of the law or other legal funtionary. That is up to you.


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=Hound Dog;1198204][QUOTE=taniagr;1198170]I've read about the crooked cops wanting a li'l extra something, something. I did budget for "incidentals" such as that. Even got a friend to get me some porn and will buy some cigs before I go. I also read to not bribe the federales though. Only the local cops.
> 
> Thanks Hound Dog!_


_

Sorry to disillusion you taniagr, but the federales (and, for that matter, the state cops) in Mexico are also corrupt and will accept bribes, and even request them, without hesitation. My wife is French and I am from the U.S. and, whether in California, where we last lived before moving to Mexico, or France, if you offer a bribe you could end up in jail. Do not worry about that in Mexico even though offering a bribe is illegal here. Illegal is a nebulous concept in Mexico and that is both good and bad just like all things on this confused planet. 

As for jail time; in the U.S., where they love to incarcerate people forever, jail time is one of their favorite remedies to social disorder but in Mexico, jail time is considered a negative always to be avoided if possible. The theory seems to be something like this; a drunk kills another drunk and thereby creates a fatherless family with several impoverished children. If you throw the miscreant into jail for a number of years and this guy also has a family with children who lack a breadwinner and are impoverished you have created another idestitute famly so why not let him go with an admonishment that he kill no one else so he can work to support he family. Makes sense to me.[/QUOTE]_

Just for clarfication, it is illegal to offer or pay a bribe in Mexico. The question is whether one should pay a solicited bribe or not to a requesting officer of the law or other legal funtionary. That is up to you.[/QUOTE]

No worries. I'm not disillusioned one bit. I read that you can give a bribe to a federale only if they ask for it. I appreciate your knowledge though. I know not to offer one otherwise.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mexico is asolutely a cash oriented economy. We have lived here full time for over 12 years and drive several times a year between Lake Chapala and Southern Mexico including extensive travel thoughout Chiapas, Oaxaca and the Yucatan Peninsula. We discarded all of our credit cards years ago but do retain three debit cards - one on our U.S. bank and two on our two Mexican banks. We use ATMs for almost all cash transactions and try always to use ATMs on bank premises avoiding off premise ATM machines whenever possible whether at Costco, WalMart or anywhere else as those machines are typically riskier for a number of reasons - one of those reasons being that, if the ATM retains your card and you are not at an open bank, you are up the creek without a paddle.

When we drive between our two homes in Ajijic, Jalisco and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas, a distance of some 1,500 kilometers and a two day drive, we will typicaly start out with about $10,000 Pesos (around $800USD these days) to make sure we cover the costs of gasoline and tolls (quite expensive in Mexico), lodging, dining and a reserve for potential health, cop or car emergencies. I usually drive and my wife is the banker. I keep some money in my wallet but she keeps the bulk of our cash in both her purse and secreted elsewhere in the vehicle.

It is possible to minimize your cash and hope for convenient ATM machines along the way but this is not really very practical. In order to access an ATM along the way, you will normally need to exit the main highway and search for a bank or large retailer in a town with poor signage and confusing streets risking the real possiblilty you may be lost and asking directions in English of locals who will be happy to direct you even though they have no idea about what they are talikng about, having never been out of town in the last 50 years, as it is exceedingly impolite in Mexico to respond, "Damn if I know."

Now, I am not trying to contradict Gary but of one thing I am certain; with cash and a debit card or two one can get by fine here in Mexico without a credit card and, since those confiscatory toll plazas or crooked cops or whatever God has in store for you are always just around the corner, carry plenty of cash to get you to where you are going in one piece.

By the way, while ugly incidents are unusual in Mexico while you drive long distances, remember that the crooked cop or road bandit who pull you over want to be rewarded for their efforts so it is always good to have some money to placate the thieves rather then insult their intelligence by pretending to be out there with an emply wallet. They did not just get off the banana boat.[/QUOTE]

I have lived in Mexico for...47 yrs now, I very seldom ( meaning never) use ATM s, tolls I pay with a IAVE sticker that makes the charge to my credit card and it sends a message to my cell phone to let me know about all the transactions I make, gasoline, credit card, lodging, more credit card, dinining, shopping, whatever, credit card.
Why credit card instead of debit? I get travel points for using it and I always pay on time so I never give any interest money to the banks, they must hate me. nOt even for anual fee!
about 2 yrs ago I payed 2 round tickets to europe with points earned with credit cards! I have the same amount now!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

taniagr said:


> I've read about the crooked cops wanting a li'l extra something, something. I did budget for "incidentals" such as that. Even got a friend to get me some porn and will buy some cigs before I go. I also read to not bribe the federales though. Only the local cops.
> 
> Thanks Hound Dog!


That's a big SUBJECT for me! Bribing 
My advice: don't you worry about crooked or straight cops if you are not planning to do anything wrong
Do not give money to ANY cop, by the way, we don't call them FEDERALES, possibly policias federales or federal de caminos


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> That's a big SUBJECT for me! Bribing
> My advice: don't you worry about crooked or straight cops if you are not planning to do anything wrong
> Do not give money to ANY cop, by the way, we don't call them FEDERALES, possibly policias federales or federal de caminos


Lord knows I don't plan on doing anything wrong to begin with. I just haven't the slightest idea on what to expect and when reading things online and talking to people that have does this first hand, you get all kinds of info. Just trying to have some bases covered if any situation were to arise. I'm not the kind of person that even knows how or where to begin with bribing someone.

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd like to thank Gary for being such an active member of this Forum. It's great to have the Mexican point of view in our lively discussions, which at time become even livelier _discusiones_!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

taniagr said:


> Sorry to disillusion you taniagr, but the federales (and, for that matter, the state cops) in Mexico are also corrupt and will accept bribes, and even request them, without hesitation. My wife is French and I am from the U.S. and, whether in California, where we last lived before moving to Mexico, or France, if you offer a bribe you could end up in jail. Do not worry about that in Mexico even though offering a bribe is illegal here. Illegal is a nebulous concept in Mexico and that is both good and bad just like all things on this confused planet.
> 
> As for jail time; in the U.S., where they love to incarcerate people forever, jail time is one of their favorite remedies to social disorder but in Mexico, jail time is considered a negative always to be avoided if possible. The theory seems to be something like this; a drunk kills another drunk and thereby creates a fatherless family with several impoverished children. If you throw the miscreant into jail for a number of years and this guy also has a family with children who lack a breadwinner and are impoverished you have created another idestitute famly so why not let him go with an admonishment that he kill no one else so he can work to support he family. Makes sense to me.


Just for clarfication, it is illegal to offer or pay a bribe in Mexico. The question is whether one should pay a solicited bribe or not to a requesting officer of the law or other legal funtionary. That is up to you.[/QUOTE]

No worries. I'm not disillusioned one bit. I read that you can give a bribe to a federale only if they ask for it. I appreciate your knowledge though. I know not to offer one otherwise.[/QUOTE]

Tania, once again I'd like to say: bribing is ILLEGAL in Mexico as much as anywhere else, it is NOT well accepted to go around bribing people.
As much as MANY expats think they are streetsmart, or for as long as they have been living or traveling in my Country and have decided to bribe people, IT is not OK to do so.
They may try to be considered as wise, funny or I don' t know what by inventing names for it, greasing, mordida, mexican system, whatever. At the end it is what it is: bribing
And it takes 2 to do it

Some others may say: it's my money and I do as I consider proper. Then it comes like a HUMMER owner: I have the money, I use it in my hummer and if I want to pollute, I do it because I can afford it and it is my choice.

I'm sorry to give you all this speech but I really feel aggravated when people advice to do illegal things


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Just for clarfication, it is illegal to offer or pay a bribe in Mexico. The question is whether one should pay a solicited bribe or not to a requesting officer of the law or other legal funtionary. That is up to you.


No worries. I'm not disillusioned one bit. I read that you can give a bribe to a federale only if they ask for it. I appreciate your knowledge though. I know not to offer one otherwise.[/QUOTE]

Tania, once again I'd like to say: bribing is ILLEGAL in Mexico as much as anywhere else, it is NOT well accepted to go around bribing people.
As much as MANY expats think they are streetsmart, or for as long as they have been living or traveling in my Country and have decided to bribe people, IT is not OK to do so.
They may try to be considered as wise, funny or I don' t know what by inventing names for it, greasing, mordida, mexican system, whatever. At the end it is what it is: bribing
And it takes 2 to do it

Some others may say: it's my money and I do as I consider proper. Then it comes like a HUMMER owner: I have the money, I use it in my hummer and if I want to pollute, I do it because I can afford it and it is my choice.

I'm sorry to give you all this speech but I really feel aggravated when people advice to do illegal things[/QUOTE]

Gary,
Isla likes your comments and so do I but enough is enough. We know you live in an ivory tower and we know you do not smoke pot, take illegal drugs and would NEVER offer or pay a bribe, BUT you MUST realize that bribing is commonplace with police and other public servants in Mexico. Maybe not in your Mexico but certainly in the Mexico where the other 114,999,999 Mexicans live. Accept it and move on.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

In my 20 years here I have only once been stopped by a traffic cop and had a bribe "solicited". My solution? As there were many people around I took out my wallet, opened it up and told the ******* in a extremely loud tone of voice..."Tomale, tomale todo!", as I presented him my open wallet where everyone could see. He quickly backed down...

I have also had the pleasure in dealing with government purchasers. My boss showed me the way to take care of them. I quoted 120 shock absorbers for the Metrorey turnstiles. The purchaser told me to raise my price by 50% (the difference to be her kickback). I went to my boss to ask him what to do and he said "transfer the call to me, I will show you how to fix this". He got the purchaser on the line and after a minute of small talk got down to the big question. "How much" he asked? "50%?!" he exclaimed. "Ok, fine.", he next said. (I couldn't believe he told her yes!) "But only one condition..." were his next words. (Condition, what condition?) "We will need an invoice for the amount with the concept to read "Mordida" A click on the other end of the line.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> No worries. I'm not disillusioned one bit. I read that you can give a bribe to a federale only if they ask for it. I appreciate your knowledge though. I know not to offer one otherwise.
> 
> 
> > > Tania, once again I'd like to say: bribing is ILLEGAL in Mexico as much as anywhere else, it is NOT well accepted to go around bribing people.
> ...


I don't live in an ivory tower (if you could see the very modest little building where I live, you'd understand why I say this), and I don't smoke pot or take illegal drugs and have never had a need to give a bribe to make life easier for me in Mexico. I doubt if Gary lives in an ivory tower either. Just because something is commonplace doesn't mean that Gary, or anyone else, has to accept it as a necessary evil, so I think I understand why Gary feels the need to criticize anyone here on the Forum who says otherwise. But perhaps it would be a good idea to end this part of the discussion now, or I may need to close this thread. It's up to you!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[I_]


GARYJ65 said:



Just for clarfication, it is illegal to offer or pay a bribe in Mexico. The question is whether one should pay a solicited bribe or not to a requesting officer of the law or other legal funtionary. That is up to you.

Click to expand...

No worries. I'm not disillusioned one bit. I read that you can give a bribe to a federale only if they ask for it. I appreciate your knowledge though. I know not to offer one otherwise.[/QUOTE]

Tania, once again I'd like to say: bribing is ILLEGAL in Mexico as much as anywhere else, it is NOT well accepted to go around bribing people.
As much as MANY expats think they are streetsmart, or for as long as they have been living or traveling in my Country and have decided to bribe people, IT is not OK to do so.
They may try to be considered as wise, funny or I don' t know what by inventing names for it, greasing, mordida, mexican system, whatever. At the end it is what it is: bribing
And it takes 2 to do it_
Some others may say: it's my money and I do as I consider proper. Then it comes like a HUMMER owner: I have the money, I use it in my hummer and if I want to pollute, I do it because I can afford it and it is my choice.

I'm sorry to give you all this speech but I really feel aggravated when people advice to do illegal things[/QUOTE][/I]


Scene One, Take One:

On the Guatemalan border at Union Juarez, Chiapas after having suffered an accident rendering our car immoble and having been rescued by the local cops who, while aiding us, stole our money and other belongings including the car´s jack while we lay there incapacitated. As our car was not operable and was to be towed to a taller in Tapachula for repairs, we needed a ride back to our hotel as we live some distance away from the Soconusco in San Cristóbal de Las Casas. We were offered a ride by two federal police officers and gratefully accepted it. On the way to the hotel in the federal cop car, I remarked that the local Union Juarez cops had stolen our money and belongings as we lay there incapacitated. Oh, yeah, the federal cops responded, they always do that but there is nothing we can do about it. By the way, how much money do you have left? $500 Pesos, we replied. They took that, presumably as the fare for the ride, dropped us off at our hotel and that was that. When we got to the hotel it was about 2:00AM and pitch black a few meters north of the Guatemala border in a place one does not wish to wander about in the middle of the night. 

Don´t BS me; I´ve been down this road many times and I have more stories if that one bored you. I have lived in several totally corrupt countries but few more corrupt indemically and thoroughly than Mexico. and I´m talking about places such as Tanzania, India and Uganda under Idi Amin.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Guategringo said:


> No worries. I'm not disillusioned one bit. I read that you can give a bribe to a federale only if they ask for it. I appreciate your knowledge though. I know not to offer one otherwise.


Tania, once again I'd like to say: bribing is ILLEGAL in Mexico as much as anywhere else, it is NOT well accepted to go around bribing people.
As much as MANY expats think they are streetsmart, or for as long as they have been living or traveling in my Country and have decided to bribe people, IT is not OK to do so.
They may try to be considered as wise, funny or I don' t know what by inventing names for it, greasing, mordida, mexican system, whatever. At the end it is what it is: bribing
And it takes 2 to do it

Some others may say: it's my money and I do as I consider proper. Then it comes like a HUMMER owner: I have the money, I use it in my hummer and if I want to pollute, I do it because I can afford it and it is my choice.

I'm sorry to give you all this speech but I really feel aggravated when people advice to do illegal things[/QUOTE]

Gary,
Isla likes your comments and so do I but enough is enough. We know you live in an ivory tower and we know you do not smoke pot, take illegal drugs and would NEVER offer or pay a bribe, BUT you MUST realize that bribing is commonplace with police and other public servants in Mexico. Maybe not in your Mexico but certainly in the Mexico where the other 114,999,999 Mexicans live. Accept it and move on.[/QUOTE]

Enough is enough???
Says who?

Bribing is wrong and illegal, and it is not up to people to do it or not, in that case, it is up to people to steal or kill just te same.
Wether or not I live wherever I want to live, it is still illegal to smoke pot, bribing, drinking and driving, same as in many other countries, and people still do it.

It is not a fact that I am not trying to close my eyes to. So I don't know what's that "accept it and move on" thing

If someone does not like my comments, they are invited to NOT READ them. As long as I do not insult or use bad words, I can, and will, write whatever I want


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

johnmex said:


> In my 20 years here I have only once been stopped by a traffic cop and had a bribe "solicited". My solution? As there were many people around I took out my wallet, opened it up and told the ******* in a extremely loud tone of voice..."Tomale, tomale todo!", as I presented him my open wallet where everyone could see. He quickly backed down...
> 
> I have also had the pleasure in dealing with government purchasers. My boss showed me the way to take care of them. I quoted 120 shock absorbers for the Metrorey turnstiles. The purchaser told me to raise my price by 50% (the difference to be her kickback). I went to my boss to ask him what to do and he said "transfer the call to me, I will show you how to fix this". He got the purchaser on the line and after a minute of small talk got down to the big question. "How much" he asked? "50%?!" he exclaimed. "Ok, fine.", he next said. (I couldn't believe he told her yes!) "But only one condition..." were his next words. (Condition, what condition?) "We will need an invoice for the amount with the concept to read "Mordida" A click on the other end of the line.


That's the way to do it!


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Gary,
Comparing bribing and killing is like apples and oranges. BUT since you did let me ask you this - You must have a friend or two or even a family member who lives in the U.S. and you may or may not have a friend or family member living in the U.S. without the proper paperwork, i.e - undocumented immigrant. That person is therefore illegally in the U.S. and there are by most estimates 11 million of them. That is illegal they are breaking the law. How do you respond to that? 

Is it okay for them to be breaking the law but not for someone to "misbehave" as you call it in Mexico? 

I could care less if there were 10 million, 20 million or more in the U.S. since the VAST majority are hard workng, honest and doing many jobs that Americans look down on. However, it does not mean by the letter of the law they are correct?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Guategringo said:


> Gary,
> Comparing bribing and killing is like apples and oranges. BUT since you did let me ask you this - You must have a friend or two or even a family member who lives in the U.S. and you may or may not have a friend or family member living in the U.S. without the proper paperwork, i.e - undocumented immigrant. That person is therefore illegally in the U.S. and there are by most estimates 11 million of them. That is illegal they are breaking the law. How do you respond to that?
> 
> Is it okay for them to be breaking the law but not for someone to "misbehave" as you call it in Mexico?
> ...


That's a very good question!

I think the same way, they are breaking the law and should be ...punished, taken back, depending on what they do.
I do not have a family member living in the US, I do have friends, but they are legally living there.

I know some people, albañiles, etc. Who have commited crimes here,( homicide! ) and run to the US hiding from the law, almost every day, today was not the exception, I see centro and south americans asking for money and traveling north to pass to the US. In Queretaro, there is a fraccionamiento where, at dusk, they would throw stones at your car, and when you stop to check for damages, they rob you or worse.
Who are they? Nobody knows, since they are here illegaly.

There should be a very very very easy way to legislate that and let them emigrate and work LEGALLY
Meanwhile, they are breaking the law and therefore criminals. I do not have a chicken heart for them, even if they do it for the right reasons

It is not an USA problem, people come to Mexico as well, and not all of them are poor. We do have Spaniards, Colombians, Americans, etc. Working outside the law.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


johnmex said:



In my 20 years here I have only once been stopped by a traffic cop and had a bribe "solicited". My solution? As there were many people around I took out my wallet, opened it up and told the ******* in a extremely loud tone of voice..."Tomale, tomale todo!", as I presented him my open wallet where everyone could see. He quickly backed down...

I have also had the pleasure in dealing with government purchasers. My boss showed me the way to take care of them. I quoted 120 shock absorbers for the Metrorey turnstiles. The purchaser told me to raise my price by 50% (the difference to be her kickback). I went to my boss to ask him what to do and he said "transfer the call to me, I will show you how to fix this". He got the purchaser on the line and after a minute of small talk got down to the big question. "How much" he asked? "50%?!" he exclaimed. "Ok, fine.", he next said. (I couldn't believe he told her yes!) "But only one condition..." were his next words. (Condition, what condition?) "We will need an invoice for the amount with the concept to read "Mordida" A click on the other end of the line.

Click to expand...

_So, tell me Johnmex, had there not been a crowd encompassing you and the crooked cop presenting you with the opportunity to humiliate the cop with your loud proclamation, what would you have done? In my example above of the federal cops demanding $500 Pesos (or whatever we we had left after the Union Juarez cops had stolen just about everything alse), there was no audience, simply a dark, deserted two lane road in the middle of nowhere where the federal cops could have and would have simply dropped us off to find our way to the hotel in unfamiliar territory. 

As for the supervisor scolding the purchasing agent , what nonsense. That was theater meant to impress you as it obviously did. The "pantalla". You were being gamed. You balked and the purchasing agent and his/her supervisor were advancing to the rear at lightening speed. 

All of this is OK as long as you know where you are.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> So, tell me Johnmex, had there not been a crowd encompassing you and the crooked cop presenting you with the opportunity to humiliate the cop with your loud proclamation, what would you have done? In my example above of the federal cops demanding $500 Pesos (or whatever we we had left after the Union Juarez cops had stolen just about everything alse), there was no audience, simply a dark, deserted two lane road in the middle of nowhere where the federal cops could have and would have simply dropped us off to find our way to the hotel in unfamiliar territory.


I would have invited the federales in for a night cap as well. Everything has its price and if its your hide on the line, you do what you got to do to survive....


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

One trick I use for cops looking to improve their income is this, I print out:
SINDICATURA DEL GOBINERO MUNICIPAL
863-4095/ 617-1561.........

I then scotch tape it to the back of my drivers license, those are the phone numbers for the police internal affairs for Tijuana and Ensenada BC...Usually when they see that I hear PASE...

By the way there have been 253 arrests in Tijuana so far this year for trying to bribe cops...........


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> One trick I use for cops looking to improve their income is this, I print out:
> SINDICATURA DEL GOBINERO MUNICIPAL
> 863-4095/ 617-1561.........
> 
> I then scotch tape it to the back of my drivers license, those are the phone numbers for the police internal affairs for Tijuana and Ensenada BC...Usually when they see that I hear PASE...


Very good idea as well


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> One trick I use for cops looking to improve their income is this, I print out:
> SINDICATURA DEL GOBINERO MUNICIPAL
> 863-4095/ 617-1561.........
> 
> ...


A clever idea! But just in case the cops in question know how to spell, I'd change GOBINERO to GOBIERNO.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> A clever idea! But just in case the cops in question know how to spell, I'd change GOBINERO to GOBIERNO.


Another idea... I never said I don't ever make a forbidden u turn, or pass a yellow almost red light, so, when that happens and I get caught, I verbally make my best arguments to get out of the ticket, if that does not work, I ask for the ticket, when policemen are so stubburn to get a bribe and they threaten with keeping my licence...I have a duplicate!

Just in case they really keep it, I don't care


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Another idea... I never said I don't ever make a forbidden u turn, or pass a yellow almost red light, so, when that happens and I get caught, I verbally make my best arguments to get out of the ticket, if that does not work, I ask for the ticket, when policemen are so stubburn to get a bribe and they threaten with keeping my licence...I have a duplicate!
> 
> Just in case they really keep it, I don't care


Gary, I'm shocked that you would try to get out of paying a ticket when you do something illegal!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Gary, I'm shocked that you would try to get out of paying a ticket when you do something illegal!


I said I would not bribe! I know that if I am speeding, and get caught, I get a ticket, and I ask for it!
But if they try with all their hearts to get money from me...keep the darn licence!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I said I would not bribe! I know that if I am speeding, and get caught, I get a ticket, and I ask for it!
> But if they try with all their hearts to get money from me...keep the darn licence!


I see. That's all right then.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I see. That's all right then.


Even in the US, I've been caught speeding (if 5 miles an hour above limit is speeding) I pull over, listen to the officer, accept that I was speeding...and just get a warning


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

taniagr said:


> Lord knows I don't plan on doing anything wrong to begin with. I just haven't the slightest idea on what to expect and when reading things online and talking to people that have does this first hand, you get all kinds of info. Just trying to have some bases covered if any situation were to arise. I'm not the kind of person that even knows how or where to begin with bribing someone.
> 
> Thanks Gary!


You are welcome!


----------



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry to open up such a can.... My intention is not to offend. My intention is to be prepared. I have just gone by what I have read from posts of other travelers. It is no different than me researching info on bringing in a pet or knowing what permits I need. It was a subject that I've read on. Again, I have never bribed anyone, nor do I plan on it. 

I have read people have had their brakelights threatened if they did not give them what they are asking for along with other harrassments. So naturally, when one reads something like that, they want to guard against anything like that happening. I'm by nature a planner and this was just a small section of my planning. But of course after reading everyone's comments here, I now see that there is an ignorance that had to be overcome on my part because I don't know what to expect when I cross into MX. I've only gone by what I have read and heard from others. Just like any other research I have done.

Thanks good people of the forum! I as always appreciate the advice and experienced knowledge


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

taniagr said:


> Sorry to open up such a can.... My intention is not to offend. My intention is to be prepared. I have just gone by what I have read from posts of other travelers. It is no different than me researching info on bringing in a pet or knowing what permits I need. It was a subject that I've read on. Again, I have never bribed anyone, nor do I plan on it.
> 
> I have read people have had their brakelights threatened if they did not give them what they are asking for along with other harrassments. So naturally, when one reads something like that, they want to guard against anything like that happening. I'm by nature a planner and this was just a small section of my planning. But of course after reading everyone's comments here, I now see that there is an ignorance that had to be overcome on my part because I don't know what to expect when I cross into MX. I've only gone by what I have read and heard from others. Just like any other research I have done.
> 
> Thanks good people of the forum! I as always appreciate the advice and experienced knowledge


In the 7 1/2 years I have lived in Baja or now Central Mexico the 14 times I have been stopped by police in Baja I have been asked "Can you help me/us out?" about 4 or 5 times. I do not offer a bride as that is a potential problem. Normally they just do their job.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> I do not offer a bride as that is a potential problem.


I can only imagine!!!!!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


chicois8 said:



One trick I use for cops looking to improve their income is this, I print out:
SINDICATURA DEL GOBINERO MUNICIPAL
863-4095/ 617-1561.........

I then scotch tape it to the back of my drivers license, those are the phone numbers for the police internal affairs for Tijuana and Ensenada BC...Usually when they see that I hear PASE...
*
By the way there have been 253 arrests in Tijuana so far this year for trying to bribe cops...........[/*QUOTE]

Click to expand...

_


chicois8 said:


> Dawg hangs out in just a few states. Jalisco, Puebla, Veracruz, Chiapas, Oaxaca, Yucatan, Quintana Roo and Campeche for the most part so I cannot speak of Tijuana or Mexico as a whole. However, I can assure you that the soliciting and paying of bribes in those territories happens all the time and I would be astonished if anyone was ever seriously "arrested" for accepting or offering a bribe. By the way, the word "arrest" in Mexico is nuanced to say the least.
> 
> Just for the record, I haven´t paid a bribe in Mexico personally since about 2004 when I got rid of that California plated clunker and bought a car in Guadalajara with Jalisco plates which put an end to being stopped by crooked cops seeking to intimidate an extranjero. At that last event I paid two Mexico City thug cops$200 Pesos to let me follow them past the airport and access the freeway to Queretaro. I was lost and had planned to pay a taxi to do that anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> _
> 
> 
> chicois8 said:
> ...


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> _
> 
> 
> chicois8 said:
> ...


----------

